# Tivo Stream 4K Audio Output issues & observations...



## riz

Hi all, pretty decent little $50 Android TV box but no Dolby Atmos and other Dolby Digital issues that I wanted to point out and ask when it might be fixed.

My setup: VIZIO 36" 5.1.4 Home Theater Sound System with Dolby Atmos | SB36514-G6, Tivo Stream 4K plugged directly into the Vizio HDMI input (this HDMI input bypasses my TV's ARC and other HDMI compatibility issues for a direct connection to the Vizio and what my Vizio soundbar supports). Default Audio settings (settings image below, also tried all sorts of combos nothing worked better). Audio Output results below were confirmed by my Vizio Remote which reports current audio format being used.

On to the Audio Output observations (Updates in NEW in Firmware Update V9.0-4.1.11)

Netflix: Dolby Atmos in Dolby Digital Plus <<< NEW in Firmware Update V9.0-4.1.6 (was DD+ only prior to update)
Disney+: Dolby Digital Plus
Amazon Prime Video: Dolby Digital Plus
Google Play Movies: Dolby Digital Plus
HBO Max: Dolby Digital
HuluTV: LPCM
Showtime Anytime: LPCM
YouTube Premium: LPCM
YouTube Movies LPCM
Tidal Master HIFI $19.95 a month (30day free trial): Stereo only (seen below)
Disney+ supported Atmos on my Xbox One X (just broke sadly, Series X here I come!)

Xbox also supported Atmos for headphones, what does Tivo Stream 4K offer for headphones, seems like nothing?

Thanks for your input,
riz


----------



## riz

OP TLDR...

Does anyone have Atmos working in Netflix or Disney+? Both reported Atmos for me with my now broken Xbox One X but neither work with my Tivo Stream 4K.

Thanks!
riz


----------



## brotherali

AFAIK its not working on netflix and I would guess Disney+ as well. We're hopefully going to get an update to fix this. I recommend reading the post history of this tivo employee to get an idea of what will (hopefully be coming)

tivopm (u/tivopm) - Reddit


----------



## riz

New Firmware Update to V9.0-4.1.6 and Dolby Atmos status. (settings set to Automatic detection and I tried manual selecting Dolby Atmos in Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby Digital Plus & Dobly Digital as the only 3 selected and Disney+ drops to LPCM)

Netflix now has Dolby Atmos Support! The rest are unchanged int he new update as seen in my original post.

The rest of the apps I tested, no changes. Disney+ worked with Atmos on Xbox One X, not sure what the hold up here is, any thoughts?


----------



## Rickjb

riz said:


> New Firmware Update to V9.0-4.1.6 and Dolby Atmos status. (settings set to Automatic detection and I tried manual selecting Dolby Atmos in Dolby Digital Plus, Dolby Digital Plus & Dobly Digital as the only 3 selected and Disney+ drops to LPCM)
> 
> Netflix now has Dolby Atmos Support! The rest are unchanged int he new update as seen in my original post.
> 
> The rest of the apps I tested, no changes. Disney+ worked with Atmos on Xbox One X, not sure what the hold up here is, any thoughts?


Due to some type of a compatibility issue, the Xbox one and x have Dolby Atmos locked down to being permanently enabled. This will mislead you about Atmos. Things that should be in Atmos show as Atmos as well as things that are not. I used the same logic to try and figure out where my Dolby Atmos went on my Fire Cube, Fire Stick 4K and Stream 4K on Amazon Prime. Pretty sure it's not me. I think Amazon rolled back bandwidth by downgrading their Atmos selections. Here's what I found: Normal Amazon Prime series (Jack Ryan etc) now come up as DD+. The Prime movies Honey Boy and Aeronauts come up as Dolby Atmos. Proves to me that Atmos works on my system (still), that Prime still has Atmos but not on the selections that used to. A lot of troubleshooting to figure this out. Amazon should just say they've eliminated most Atmos. I had 2 Stream 4K units but they wore me down and I returned them. If they ever fix everything its going to be a killer device.


----------



## mattyro7878

Thanks so much for your detective work. Aeronauts...indeed Dolby Atmos. I havent checked but I'm sure Honey Boy will be also. Seas 1 of Jack Ryan was a few days ago. So my system functions as it should but still cant get Atmos on Netflix. Maybe my account? (Actually my nephew's so I don't have much say)


----------



## Rickjb

mattyro7878 said:


> Thanks so much for your detective work. Aeronauts...indeed Dolby Atmos. I havent checked but I'm sure Honey Boy will be also. Seas 1 of Jack Ryan was a few days ago. So my system functions as it should but still cant get Atmos on Netflix. Maybe my account? (Actually my nephew's so I don't have much say)


Netflix only provides Dolby Atmos, UHD and Vision on their highest tier (15.99 month). I've found it works well (On Fure devices). Daughter and I split the cost of the highest tier and its less than the lowest tier.


----------



## mattyro7878

And now Netflix is locked up "sorry, something went wrong ".


----------



## mattyro7878

Well , my Tidal account which I started 2 days ago must have taken a bit to kick in cuz now the Stream4k is putting out the Atmos. I never thought I'd pay $20 a month for music but...


----------



## Rickjb

mattyro7878 said:


> Thanks so much for your detective work. Aeronauts...indeed Dolby Atmos. I havent checked but I'm sure Honey Boy will be also. Seas 1 of Jack Ryan was a few days ago. So my system functions as it should but still cant get Atmos on Netflix. Maybe my account? (Actually my nephew's so I don't have much say)


Weird but true, this afternoon, everything on Prime that was Atmos is Atmos, once again. I'm sure no explanation is forthcoming but, I have noticed, over the past couple of weeks, the Orime interface seems to be going through some "upgrades". The UHD selections and HD selections are no longer seperate listing. There is now a little white box in the upper right hand corner of each shows icon with a 4


----------



## Rickjb

mattyro7878 said:


> Thanks so much for your detective work. Aeronauts...indeed Dolby Atmos. I havent checked but I'm sure Honey Boy will be also. Seas 1 of Jack Ryan was a few days ago. So my system functions as it should but still cant get Atmos on Netflix. Maybe my account? (Actually my nephew's so I don't have much say)


Weird but true, this afternoon, everything on Prime that was Atmos is Atmos, once again. I'm sure no explanation is forthcoming but, I have noticed, over the past couple of weeks, the Orime interface seems to be going through some "upgrades". The UHD selections and HD selections are no longer seperate listing. There is now a little white box in the upper right hand corner of each show's icon with a 4K. The hunt for UHD material is getting easier.


----------



## mattyro7878

You think they'd let those of us who aren't using tv speakers that changes are coming and this ir that may not be available. Would save me a lot of worry and emails to support. This is a new receiver so naturally I'm inclined to think there something I'm missing.


----------



## Rickjb

mattyro7878 said:


> You think they'd let those of us who aren't using tv speakers that changes are coming and this ir that may not be available. Would save me a lot of worry and emails to support. This is a new receiver so naturally I'm inclined to think there something I'm missing.


Amazon Prime Video to get Dolby Vision and Dolby Atmos back soon


----------



## mattyro7878

Good to know.


----------



## mattyro7878

Just went to Dolbys web site. Every single show they list as being Atmos is not. Space Force? Nope. Altered Carbon? Nope. If anyone knows of ANY show on Netflix on atmos please tell me.


----------



## Rickjb

mattyro7878 said:


> Just went to Dolbys web site. Every single show they list as being Atmos is not. Space Force? Nope. Altered Carbon? Nope. If anyone knows of ANY show on Netflix on atmos please tell me.


There are a lot, way more than Prime. If you are not paying Netfix 15.99 per month for their top tier, you won't get UHD, Dolby Vision or Atmos. I can't tell you if its a T4K issue because I gave up on both of mine a while back b4 the "fixes". Sorry.


----------



## mattyro7878

I checked my netflix account. It is the 15.99 one so I guess I just hàve to d9 things their way.


----------



## Rickjb

mattyro7878 said:


> I checked my netflix account. It is the 15.99 one so I guess I just hàve to d9 things their way.


One more thing... even if you are paying the highest tier, you have to go into your Netflix account under your profile and make sure that your "playback options" are set to stream at the high [UHD] selection.

I'm sure you've already checked this but, be sure your audio settings on the Stream are set to auto.

Og course you already know that all of the components of your home theater must be Dolby Atmos capable. There are so many "gotchas " for all of the dolby vusion, atmos, uhd, 4k etc.

Are you getting anything on Amazon Prime in Atmos.... for example: the movie Aeronauts?


----------



## Rickjb

mattyro7878 said:


> I checked my netflix account. It is the 15.99 one so I guess I just hàve to d9 things their way.


Check this out. Might be useful.
How to use Netflix on TiVo to use Netflix on TiVo


----------



## mattyro7878

Yes. The 3 shows that were listed (jack ryan, aeronauts and honey something or other) all had atmos. The Tidal music app consistently does atmos. I'm confident I am getting atmos where available. I have read that netflix cut their bandwidth when the whole world started streaming simultaneously.


----------



## riz

mattyro7878 said:


> Yes. The 3 shows that were listed (jack ryan, aeronauts and honey something or other) all had atmos


I tested Jack Ryan season 2 on Amazon Prime and it only plays Dobly Digital Plus in both auto detect audio and manually selected audio settings. My Vizio 5.1.4 reports its audi settings 3 ways, out loud, in the app and on the soundbar via colors and while Netflix is playing in Atmos, Amazon and all other apps are not in my case


----------



## Rickjb

mattyro7878 said:


> Yes. The 3 shows that were listed (jack ryan, aeronauts and honey something or other) all had atmos. The Tidal music app consistently does atmos. I'm confident I am getting atmos where available. I have read that netflix cut their bandwidth when the whole world started streaming simultaneously.


I'm getting Atmos and Dolby Vision from Netflix and Prime on my Fire Cube. Not a bandwidth issue and apparently not your equipment.


----------



## Rickjb

riz said:


> I tested Jack Ryan season 2 on Amazon Prime and it only plays Dobly Digital Plus in both auto detect audio and manually selected audio settings. My Vizio 5.1.4 reports its audi settings 3 ways, out loud, in the app and on the soundbar via colors and while Netflix is playing in Atmos, Amazon and all other apps are not in my case


Seems UHD and Atmis should be "automatic". Some of the titles have a box that says "more ways to wstch". Maybe something in tgere.


----------



## mattyro7878

supposedly there is so much atmos out there and this stinking p.o.s. works on 3 titles in the whole world of streaming. i can consistantly get atmos on some titles and nothing on others. dont tell me Lovecraft Country, hbo's newest series does not do atmos. although all the titles i speak of just say 5.1 on their info page. so who do i sue? dolby or hbo or netflix or prime. ???


----------



## Rickjb

mattyro7878 said:


> supposedly there is so much atmos out there and this stinking p.o.s. works on 3 titles in the whole world of streaming. i can consistantly get atmos on some titles and nothing on others. dont tell me Lovecraft Country, hbo's newest series does not do atmos. although all the titles i speak of just say 5.1 on their info page. so who do i sue? dolby or hbo or netflix or prime. ???


You're wasting your time trying to get Atmos or 4k HDR from HBO Max. They don't offer it on any device. The Netflix titles that support Dolby Atmos state it on their title page if your equipment (streaming device, HT system) support it and are configured properly. It can be tricky. But, if you are getting Atmos in some things, its safe to say your HT equipment is working and configured properly. My deduction would be the T4K does not support Atmos on Netflix. Perhaps you could ask the community if anyone has it working. There are not a lot of folks willing to pay Netflix $16 a month for Atmos so, it may be hard to get a decent answer. My experience with trying to find the streaming device that does what I want has been frustrating because none of them do everything, unless you want to get off your wallet (Nvidia). Even then, I wasn't blown away enough to keep the Nvidia. The Stream really seems like the best bet, if they get all the bugs out if it and keep the apps peaked.


----------



## mattyro7878

Thanks for the input/ opinion/ advice!


----------



## U'nique

This POS can't even do 5.1 surround right. It always outputs DD+ 5.1, no matter what the source from the stream may be. If it's DD+ 5.1 in, you may get 5.1 surround. If it's prologic encoded in 2 channels, its output as DD+ 5.1 with only L+R active. If I use manual settings and disable DD+, it still outputs DD+ 5.1 with L+R only. If I disable surround sound, I get LPCM 2.0 @ 48k output from the TS4K, which is decoded properly by my decoder and output with C, LS, and RS also working. 
Even Locast stations playing 50 yr old reruns are output in DD+ 5.1, only L+R heard. Disabling surround outputs LPCM 2.0, mono sound decoded by my decoder to center only, my preference.
Is anyone not looking for Atmos not noticing what crappy sound is output by this thing? If Roku allowed HBO Max and Peacock channels, I wouldn't waste my time with this thing.


----------



## riz

U'nique said:


> It always outputs DD+ 5.1, no matter what the source from the stream may be. If it's DD+ 5.1 in, you may get 5.1 surround.


Mine did this for about a day after some sort of update but the next day for no known reason it went back to normal. Seriously one day everything reported DD+ but as stated quickly corrected itself but I do not know why.

My Vizio reports by announcing the mode aloud and in the app and are as follows (as seen in my original post) Audio output in Firmware Update V9.0-4.1.11 (no new audio modes in new update from 9-3-20)

Netflix: Dolby Atmos in Dolby Digital Plus <<< NEW in Firmware Update V9.0-4.1.6 (was DD+ only prior to update)
Disney+: Dolby Digital Plus
Amazon Prime Video: Dolby Digital Plus in v9.0-4.1.6
Google Play Movies: Dolby Digital Plus
HBO Max: Dolby Digital
HuluTV: LPCM
Showtime Anytime: LPCM
YouTube Premium: LPCM
YouTube Movies LPCM


----------



## riz

UPDATE: New Firmware Update V9.0-4.1.11 ...

NO NEW ATMOS SUPPORT for any apps

Bummer!

p.s. I re-tried a trial of Tidal Master HIFI ($19.99 a month) that includes Dolby Atmos but no dice n Tivo Stream 4k as seen below


----------



## Alex_7

Anyone else having low audio issues with HBO Max? I have to raise the tv volume to almost 40
I've tried tweaking my tv audio settings, I've also messed with the tivo stream's audio settings with no avail, what are the best tivo audio settings to increase volume?


----------



## riz

Alex_7 said:


> Anyone else having low audio issues with HBO Max? I have to raise the tv volume to almost 40
> I've tried tweaking my tv audio settings, I've also messed with the tivo stream's audio settings with no avail, what are the best tivo audio settings to increase volume?


yep me too, the audio seems to be jacked up for a little while now. Def had to raise the volume up


----------



## Alex_7

riz said:


> yep me too, the audio seems to be jacked up fro a little while now. Def had to raise the volume up


My only workaround is to watch HBO Max content with bluetooth headphones lol


----------



## riz

Any way to get Dolby Atmos for headphones on Tivo Stream, GoogleTV or no chance? Xbox One X (Paid code) enabled Dolby Atmos for headphones I am hopeful Android TV has a possibility, your thoughts, thx!

riz


----------



## dbpaddler

riz said:


> Any way to get Dolby Atmos for headphones on Tivo Stream, GoogleTV or no chance? Xbox One X (Paid code) enabled Dolby Atmos for headphones I am hopeful Android TV has a possibility, your thoughts, thx!
> 
> riz


Can you connect BT headphones to the TS4k, or tried? I don't care and don't feel like testing it. Or you can try a usb-c hub with a 3.5 out and plug in, but unless you had a near field setup, I would find dealing with a long 3.5 cord extremely annoying. And that's if audio was enabled via usb-c and it worked with the hub.

Or if your TV has audio out, but I imagine any analog out on the tv will only be basic two channel stereo. Though it says it works with any headphone so is atmos for headphones integrate into the basic 2 channel analog signal? Seems kinda gimmicky if so. Like even less effective than getting atmos out of a sounbar.

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## Rod Salter

I have been talking to Tivo support and they act like they have never heard of this issue. It mainly affects TV's connected to sound bars. I have three TV's (Vizio, Samsaung and TLC) and the Samsung and TLC (No soundbars) have never lost sound. The Vizio is connected to a sound bar and loses sound often.


----------

